# My TTOC badge has just fallen off !!



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Whilst giving the car a quick clean my badge fell off, where can i get the adhesive pads to stick it back on


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

signwriter/ halFrauds


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply, should i just go for the pads that are used to stick number plates on..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, should i just go for the pads that are used to stick number plates on..


Hi, No you require the very thin doublesided sellotape type. I have some called "Ultratape" from local stationers.
H.


----------

